# Id For Gold Piranha



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my friend picked up a "gold piranha"...and much like other lfs they had no idea what kind

its about 2 inches and has some gold on its anal fin and seems to have dark spot on his nose/jaw 
heres the best pics we could get


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Rhom


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

you know i woulda said rhom but it is distinctly golden and has a pretty brite yellow anal fin which is hard to see in the pics


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

& your point is? There is a gold rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say the fish looks more like a baby maculatus then a rhom...generally small rhombeus are more elongated at that size. Those pictures are pretty weak to id a fish from...especially a small guy like that.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Better pic would help but I would say rhom, wait till he grows up and then get a better id.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still good looking lil guy whatever he is.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

he is a a beautiful fish for 20$...it drives me nuts that a store like Aquarium Adventures cant tell u what kind of fish your buying when they advertise "fish experts"


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

get him feeding on healthy diet of prepared foods and post another picture of him in 4 or 5 months. It will be alot easier to make out what he is then.

Whatever he is, $20 was a very good deal.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Not sure it's a rhom. Like GG said,rhoms are more elongated at that size. Could it be a comp?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

it drives my crazy that fish "experts" dont know what they are selling...if i went to a restaurant and ask what type of salad dressing they have and they told me red yellow and white theyd be shut down...why is ok in fish world


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is there any yellow in the belly area?
Get a better side close up pic of his tail, the one pic would be perfect but the stem is in the way.

I dont think that gold rhom would be showing any yellow at this size yet


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess...gold spilo/mac.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

get him on a good diet, eating, and let him settle and i would say much sooner than 4-5 months, 1-2 months and you will have a better idea.


----------

